# 3rd Raikage vs Adult Sakura



## Shazam (Aug 2, 2018)

Knowledge : Rep 
IC
10 meters


----------



## Shazam (Aug 2, 2018)

@Speedyamell


----------



## sabre320 (Aug 2, 2018)

She cant put him down, while his piercing attacks if they land can bisect her. She will pound on him a fair bit but eventually will wear herself out and fall.


----------



## FlamingRain (Aug 2, 2018)

Sakura should Shosen AAA into a coma when he impales her.


----------



## NamesClassified (Aug 2, 2018)

Hell Stab GG?


----------



## sabre320 (Aug 3, 2018)

FlamingRain said:


> Sakura should Shosen AAA into a coma when he impales her.


And how is a passive supplementary raiton jutsu going to bypass his legendary raiton armour,....when even sasukes chidori was neautralized by a far inferior raiton cloak?..has her shosen even been used in battle and when has it put someone in a coma?


----------



## FlamingRain (Aug 3, 2018)

sabre320 said:


> And how is a passive supplementary raiton jutsu going to bypass his legendary raiton armour,....when even sasukes chidori was neautralized by a far inferior raiton cloak?..has her shosen even been used in battle and when has it put someone in a coma?



I'm not talking about a Raiton Jutsu, and it's going to bypass the Raiton aura the same way it bypassed the Nine Tails auras Naruto gave to the ninja alliance. Hinata's Jyūken transferred through Naruto's BM cloak, the Chakra from Shosen would transfer through RCM the same way. They're moves that ignore external layers, unlike Chidori which has to deal an external injury first the way that a kunai or shuriken does.

Kabuto's put Kiba in a coma. Tsunade was going to use hers to kill Orochimaru. Sakura can use Shosen to knock out AAA, like the databook says.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ultrafragor (Aug 3, 2018)

Sakura slowly dies while watching A3 stomp on her now-estranged crotch and legs.

She wakes up in purgatory, with lumps of jelly for legs.


----------



## sabre320 (Aug 3, 2018)

FlamingRain said:


> I'm not talking about a Raiton Jutsu, and it's going to bypass the Raiton aura the same way it bypassed the Nine Tails auras Naruto gave to the ninja alliance. Hinata's Jyūken transferred through Naruto's BM cloak, the Chakra from Shosen would transfer through RCM the same way. They're moves that ignore external layers, unlike Chidori which has to deal an external injury first....
> 
> Kabuto's put Kiba in a coma. Tsunade was going to use hers to kill Orochimaru. Sakura can use Shosen to knock out AAA, like the databook says.


The examples are completey different/....naruto literally remotely controls the chakra cloaks and allows what can and cannt bypass his cloak hence him allowing mere chakra thrust to reach him while tanking massive shockwaves, he can control how much chakra to allow to reach the cloaks members perfectly. He can allow people into his chakra shrouds the same way but when needed can block things like ps

Shosen has literally zero feats against high tier fighters and its only serious feat is against a fodder with no external defense ...let alone it working against someone who has such immense mastery over his nervous system and synapses that he can allow raiton to flow through them and amp them.

.if she was confident that it would work against orochimaru why didnt tsunade use it instead of punching him?

The databook says amaterasu is as hot as the sun and domu can withstand any physical attack...its good to see things in context.


----------



## FlamingRain (Aug 3, 2018)

sabre320 said:


> The examples are completey different/....naruto literally remotely controls the chakra cloaks and allows what can and cannt bypass his cloak hence him allowing mere chakra thrust to reach him while tanking massive shockwaves, he can control how much chakra to allow to reach the cloaks members perfectly. He can allow people into his chakra shrouds the same way but when needed can block things like ps



I can't tell if you're doing this on purpose or not. You're arguing as if the only way it could work is if it has superior penetrative power to what the cloak has withstood when my entire point is that such is not necessarily the case due to the difference in nature between the techniques. Address the actual point. Naruto didn't even know Hinata was about to use Jyūken on him so don't come at me with this "oh he allowed it to reach him" nonsense. That can't be used to make sense out of it.



> if she was confident that it would work against orochimaru why didnt tsunade use it instead of punching him?



What the _mess_! I just pointed out that she _was_ going to use it! Deciding to punch him just means she thought both would work.



> The databook says amaterasu is as hot as the sun and domu can withstand any physical attack...its good to see things in context.



There's a difference between using hyperbole to emphasize something and explaining the actual function of that something...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## King1 (Aug 3, 2018)

This is a mismatch, 3rd raikage stomps tsunade, this would be a brutal fight and sakura would not be able to lay a hand on him


----------



## Architect (Aug 3, 2018)

Raikage oneshots.


----------



## Speedyamell (Aug 3, 2018)

So..lemme see...sakura can react to and damage kaguya but its A3 speed and durability that will give her problems


OT: sakura has physically reacted to kaguya,who's very much faster than A3,the faster A4's linear attack were reacted to by ms precog. A dozen ms precogs didn't help against sakura's linear attack.
And sakura is even rated higher than base naruto in cqc,meaning she is more reactive,and can attack faster than base naruto,which makes sense given her feats.. and base naruto could at least,even if for a short while,engage in cqc with super momo
So that should give you a bearing on how fast sakura is/can fight & how A3 speed doesn't helo him at all here.
Although oukasho is good when facing speedsters,it might not be sufficient to put A3 down..
A single direct punch is tho,and it shouldn't take too long for sakura to land a hit.


----------



## kayz (Aug 3, 2018)

A3 curbstomps for the lulz


----------



## Gianfi (Aug 3, 2018)

A3 wins with mid/high diff. He is much faster, more durable and phisically very strong. Sakura will struggle to hit him, and he will eventually put her down


----------



## TRN (Aug 3, 2018)

Speedyamell said:


> So..lemme see...sakura can react to and damage kaguya but its A3 speed and durability that will give her problems
> 
> 
> OT: sakura has physically reacted to kaguya,who's very much faster than A3,the faster A4's linear attack were reacted to by ms precog. A dozen ms precogs didn't help against sakura's linear attack.
> ...



Sakura better than base naruto...................


----------



## Speedyamell (Aug 3, 2018)

TRN said:


> Sakura better than base naruto...................


In cqc? Yes


----------



## TRN (Aug 3, 2018)

Speedyamell said:


> In cqc? Yes



You can't be serious


----------



## Speedyamell (Aug 3, 2018)

Gianfi said:


> A3 wins with mid/high diff. He is much faster, more durable and phisically very strong. Sakura will struggle to hit him, and he will eventually put her down


-he is not much faster.. If he is at all.
-his durability won't help him against someone with nuke punches that could damage kaguya.
-sakura is stronger than him.
-sakura didn't struggle to hit kaguya,she's hitting him with little difficulty.
-*and she will eventually put him down.


----------



## Speedyamell (Aug 3, 2018)

TRN said:


> You can't be serious


I am.
You can confirm it if you like


----------



## Maacalin (Aug 3, 2018)

The Raikage wins


----------



## King1 (Aug 3, 2018)

Speedyamell said:


> ,she's hitting him with little difficulty.


All what you just said was partly true but this is where i draw the line, i want you to read what you just typed but this time slowly so you can grasp the fallacy in your statement


----------



## TRN (Aug 3, 2018)

Speedyamell said:


> I am.
> You can confirm it if you like



Me and you look at a different naruto manga/show


----------



## Speedyamell (Aug 3, 2018)

King1 said:


> All what you just said was partly true but this is where i draw the line, i want you to read what you just typed but this time slowly so you can grasp the fallacy in your statement


Hi again

Lets start at the beginning.
-Kaguya is >>>> 3rd raikage is she not?
-Sakura intercepted & hit kaguya when she was trying to escape her death did she not?
-Sakura will hit the much slower A3 with much more ease will she not?


----------



## Speedyamell (Aug 3, 2018)

TRN said:


> Me and you look at a different naruto manga/show


Probably true


----------



## Gianfi (Aug 3, 2018)

Speedyamell said:


> -he is not much faster.. If he is at all.
> -his durability won't help him against someone with nuke punches that could damage kaguya.
> -sakura is stronger than him.
> -sakura didn't struggle to hit kaguya,she's hitting him with little difficulty.
> -*and she will eventually put him down.


Sakura hitting Kaguya is an outlier. Also, even Chojuro and kurotsuchi were able to tag a god-tier opponent in Kinshiki; Boruto’s weak ass rasengan could hit and cause some
minor trouble to Momoshiki as well. Guess that means Sakura=Chojuro=Kurotsuchi=Boruto.


----------



## Mindovin (Aug 3, 2018)

Tsunade scale to Sakura and this makes every nearly Kage level and above Shinobi makes god-tier. Obvious outlier.


----------



## Speedyamell (Aug 3, 2018)

Gianfi said:


> Sakura hitting Kaguya is an outlier. Also, even Chojuro and kurotsuchi were able to tag a god-tier opponent in Kinshiki; Boruto’s weak ass rasengan could hit and cause some
> minor trouble to Momoshiki as well. Guess that means Sakura=Chojuro=Kurotsuchi=Boruto.


Accept your butthurt and go.
Sakura hit kaguya because she could..
Kishi compared her to bm naruto & ems sasuke for godsake what did you expect??

I don't see kinshiki as god-tier,but yes they tagged him because they are that powerful.
And your comparison is just wrong.
Chojuro & kurotsuchi tagging kinshiki doesn't make them equal to sakura.. Since kinshiki is not = kaguya,and i don't know what boruto's rasengan hurting momo have to do with anything.


----------



## Speedyamell (Aug 3, 2018)

Mindovin said:


> Tsunade scale to Sakura and this makes every nearly Kage level and above Shinobi makes god-tier. Obvious outlier.


Tsunade never scaled to sakura.
Sakura scales to ems sasuke & bm naruto as confirmed by kishi,and both those chars reacted to a god tier(juubito) just fine.

So you just don't know what yoi are talking about.

Also i like how you guys jumped at the outlier arguement when you obviously had nothing to say/counter


----------



## King1 (Aug 3, 2018)

Speedyamell said:


> Kaguya is >>>> 3rd raikage is she not?


Yes she is


Speedyamell said:


> Sakura intercepted & hit kaguya when she was trying to escape her death did she not?


Yes she did


Speedyamell said:


> Sakura will hit the much slower A3 with much more ease will she not?


NO, you are looking at it from a wrong perspective, this is not ABC logic, the naruto verse don't work like that, always try to understand the context of a fight, sakura punched kaguya( although it's an outlier buh nevertheless) but i pose you a question, if kaguya decides to blitz sakura can she do anything about it? Another example, naruto blitz a weakened kaguya and injured her buh he is not faster than her, he blitz her under a certain condition, she was out of chakra and in any other scenerio he will never be able to blitz her. Sasuke blitz and tore Six path madara in half, but does that mean he can physically speed blitz naruto? No. So always try to look at context when trying to compare and contrast between characters

Nice to see you today


----------



## Gianfi (Aug 3, 2018)

Speedyamell said:


> Accept your butthurt and go.
> Sakura hit kaguya because she could..
> Kishi compared her to bm naruto & ems sasuke for godsake what did you expect??
> 
> ...


No, don’t blinded by your fanboysm and be rational. 8th Gate Guy was said to be 100% times faster, allowing him to hit Madara, even though the latter was able to react to him. For Sakura to hit Kaguya, someone who is>Madara, this implies that her speed is more or less 100 times faster than that of Guy (more or less, even being 70-80 faster should be enough). But let me get this cristal clear: there is NO way in hell that adult Sakura is that many times faster than Guy, let alone War Arc Sakura.
Ergo:
1) That was an outlier
2) God tiers have been nerfed in Boruto so that weaker characters could play some minor role against them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Speedyamell (Aug 3, 2018)

King1 said:


> Yes she is
> 
> Yes she did
> 
> ...


This ain't right.
You can't agree to points one & two and disagree with point three..
If sakura can react & hit kaguya who's >> A3 in speed,she can react & hit A3 simple.

Your comparison with naruto tagging kaguya,sasuke tagging madara e.t.c happened because all those characters are in the same general level of speed & is bad comparison.

Nice to see you too.


----------



## Speedyamell (Aug 3, 2018)

Gianfi said:


> No, don’t blinded by your fanboysm and be rational. 8th Gate Guy was said to be 100% times faster, allowing him to hit Madara, even though the latter was able to react to him. For Sakura to hit Kaguya, someone who is>Madara, this implies that her speed is more or less 100 times faster than that of Guy (more or less, even being 70-80 faster should be enough). But let me get his cristal clear: there is NO way in hell that adult Sakura is that many times faster than Guy, let alone War Arc Sakura.
> Ergo:
> 1) That was an outlier
> 2) God tiers have been nerfed in Boruto so that weaker characters could play some minor role against them


Who was guy said to be hundred times faster than?
Also,you got your math wrong..
8gate guy was still slower than ftg iirc & gated guy was tagging madara rather easily.. so how does sakura tagging kaguya make her > guy??

WA sakura has better feats of speed than adult sakura fyi.

Its not an outlier. And just because you don't like it doesn't make it so.
We saw sakura also react to the chakra arms that almost hit naruto & sasuke,and against madara,she threw a punch faster than naruto & sasuke could cover a small gap,so either you don't know what outlier means,or you're just anti-cannon.

The god tiers in boruto aren't nerfed.
Shinobi having good feats against them doesn't make them weak.. It makes said shinobi strong.
And the BD makes debates using feats,i don't know why you'll be deciding who wins in a debate when not giving one of the chars involved their full credit.


----------



## King1 (Aug 3, 2018)

Speedyamell said:


> This ain't right.
> You can't agree to points one & two and disagree with point three..
> If sakura can react & hit kaguya who's >> A3 in speed,she can react & hit A3 simple.
> 
> ...


Boruto was able to hit Momoshiki, that same momoshili that was keeping up with naruto and sasuke and that same momoshiki that blitz the five kage but does that mean he is as fast as momoshiki? No, boruto was able to hit momoshili under a certain scenerio, he was distracted by sasuke, assuming sasuke didn't distract him there is no way in hell boruto can perform that feat, so am sure now you get the gist, so just because sakura was able to hit kaguya that does not mean she is as fast as her or can react to her attacks, hell when she saw kaguya she was already trembling, the only reason why she had the balls to face her was when she was distracted by naruto and sasuke


----------



## Speedyamell (Aug 3, 2018)

King1 said:


> Boruto was able to hit Momoshiki, that same momoshili that was keeping up with naruto and sasuke and that same momoshiki that blitz the five kage but does that mean he is as fast as momoshiki? No, boruto was able to hit momoshili under a certain scenerio, he was distracted by sasuke, assuming sasuke didn't distract him there is no way in hell boruto can perform that feat, so am sure now you get the gist, so just because sakura was able to hit kaguya that does not mean she is as fast as her or can react to her attacks, hell when she saw kaguya she was already trembling, the only reason why she had the balls to face her was when she was distracted by naruto and sasuke


Momoshiki was already weakened when boruto hit him & he wasn't moving.
The second time boruto hit him,it was due to jougan. 
So bad comparison still.

Whereas in sakura's case she was able to see kaguya coming and throw a punch fast enough to intercept her..
So thinking she won't do the same to a much slower opponent doesn't make sense


----------



## King1 (Aug 3, 2018)

Speedyamell said:


> Momoshiki was already weakened when boruto hit him & he wasn't moving.
> The second time boruto hit him,it was due to jougan.
> So bad comparison still.
> 
> ...


No, momoshiki was not weakened, talking bout a guy that ate 3 more pills to power up himself after naruto and sasuke finished dealing with him, momoshiki was just distracted by sasuke stabbing his rinnegan, boruto caught him by surprise same as sakura catching kaguya by surprise because naruto and sasuke distracted her. The second time boruto did it was because of jougan and that is a feat of boruto, its just shows that boruto can go head on against momoshiki a GOD and parry him for a sec and hits him with rasengan thanks to his jougan, that is a feat that sakura cannot replicate, she would get blitz like the other kage


----------



## Gohara (Aug 3, 2018)

The third raikage wins that match up in my opinion because he's also a physical beast in addition to having superior speed and superior defense.


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Aug 3, 2018)

Sakura edges it in my opinion.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Aug 3, 2018)

Umm Sakura with reverse medical ninjutsu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skaddix (Aug 3, 2018)

Naruto was struggling to land a Rasenshuriken but I am sure Sakura will easily land her medical jutsu and not eat fatal damage at the same time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Speedyamell (Aug 3, 2018)

King1 said:


> No, momoshiki was not weakened, talking bout a guy that ate 3 more pills to power up himself after naruto and sasuke finished dealing with him, momoshiki was just distracted by sasuke stabbing his rinnegan, boruto caught him by surprise same as sakura catching kaguya by surprise because naruto and sasuke distracted her. The second time boruto did it was because of jougan and that is a feat of boruto, its just shows that boruto can go head on against momoshiki a GOD and parry him for a sec and hits him with rasengan thanks to his jougan, that is a feat that sakura cannot replicate, she would get blitz like the other kage


Your bs is so cringey.
You called it an outlier not up to three posts ago & now you're trying your best to downplay the feat.. Not that you're succeeding anyway..

You keep bringing on bad comparisons..  What boruto did is totally different from what sakura did. Momoshiki was standing still,boruto propelled himself and hit him,a hit momo tanked.
Sakura was actually dealing with kaguya's movement spees in her scenario.. Literally the same thing as gaara physically reacting to an approaching momoshiki,she was able to react to an approaching kaguya. Whether kaguya was distracted or not doesn't matter because that is not the point.. The point is sakura being able to react to sakura's immense movement speed.
Meaning she'd have no issue reacting to A3's and punching him to mist.


----------



## Speedyamell (Aug 3, 2018)

Skaddix said:


> Naruto was struggling to land a Rasenshuriken but I am sure Sakura will easily land her medical jutsu and not eat fatal damage at the same time.


He was struggling to land a rasenshuriken *with CHAKRA ARMS.. *These same chakra arms were evaded by a baby shin.

Once naruto actually put his speed to it,he smashed the frs into the raikage without too much problems..
Sakura landed a hit on a moving kaguya,to say she doesn't easily hit A3 is plain bs


----------



## Skaddix (Aug 3, 2018)

Its an outlier one fight where Sakura showed any semblance of speed does not matter to me. If she only had one fight period it in the manga, it be relevant but she has got a whole history of being slow and none of the numerous speedsters in this manga commenting about her incredible speed.


----------



## Shazam (Aug 3, 2018)

I wonder if A3 could tank a punch by sakura or not


----------



## sabre320 (Aug 3, 2018)

Shazam said:


> I wonder if A3 could tank a punch by sakura or not


He can....it took a kcm amped frs with a direct elemental advantage just to neautralize his shroud.....sakuras blunt strikes arent on par with the frs even ignoring the elemental counter.


----------



## Speedyamell (Aug 3, 2018)

Skaddix said:


> Its an outlier one fight where Sakura showed any semblance of speed does not matter to me. If she only had one fight period it in the manga, it be relevant but she has got a whole history of being slow and none of the numerous speedsters in this manga commenting about her incredible speed.


Sakura:
>physically reacts to super fast chakra arms before hand
>stays ahead of naruto & sasuke in a short travel
>throws a punch before naruto & sasuke could cover a small gap
>blitz a dude that was giving rusty naruto & sasuke problems
>was confirmed to be on the level of the likes of EMS sasuke & NTM naruto up to three time by kishi.
You:
>Calls reacting to kaguya an outlier..

You can see how that doesn't make any sense?


And how does the sakura in question have a history of being slow?
Assuming we're talking of the same version..


----------



## Speedyamell (Aug 3, 2018)

Shazam said:


> I wonder if A3 could tank a punch by sakura or not


He'd die.
Even sakura's base punch is already above the frs that put cracks on his body..which would have put him out of commission if he was alive.

Her* base* punch is nuke/town level..frs is not.
An exhausted punch from her damaged kaguya. A3 is not surviving a healthy punch..not to talk of a byakugo amped one


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Aug 3, 2018)

Speedyamell said:


> He'd die.
> Even sakura's base punch is already above the frs that put cracks on his body..which would have put him out of commission if he was alive.


 


Speedyamell said:


> Her* base* punch is nuke/town level..frs is not.
> An exhausted punch from her damaged kaguya. A3 is not surviving a healthy punch..not to talk of a byakugo amped one


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Aug 3, 2018)

A3 mid diffs

Sakura isnt capable of hurting him to any great degree and shes also not dealing with his speed reliably whatsoever

Tsunade also loses and shed lose harder btw

Just saying that to start shit with Sannin nutthuggers really 

Im a man, I can admit it


----------



## Speedyamell (Aug 3, 2018)

WorldsStrongest said:


> A3 mid diffs
> 
> Sakura isnt capable of hurting him to any great degree and shes also not dealing with his speed reliably whatsoever
> 
> ...


----------



## Shazam (Aug 3, 2018)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Im a man, I can admit it



Ehh.. You're probably not man enough to admit your a slut for Sasuke.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Aug 3, 2018)

Shazam said:


> Ehh.. You're probably not man enough to admit your a slut for Sasuke.


Its "You're"

And just because Sasuke beats Jman in a fight doesnt mean i wank him 

When Kishi put Sasuke as Narutos equal, and had Naruto be Jmans superior, and have Naruto and Jman use the same powersets, that was made pretty clear.

The kids not even my favorite character, Nagato is, NOR my favorite Uchiha for that matter Madara is, hes just woefully underestimated around here. I mean, in your absolute gem of a thread (i think i spelled "cancer" wrong) there were several people arguing he got mid or even low diffed.

But i bet a little petty shit disturber, like yourself, who makes spite threads but avoids moderation action by tagging the people he is hoping to spite in the post that FOLLOWS the OP, and attempting to derail a thread that doesnt even have Sasuke in it by bringing him up, wont own up to being petty


----------



## Shazam (Aug 3, 2018)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Its "You're"
> 
> And just because Sasuke beats Jman in a fight doesnt mean i wank him
> 
> ...



See, you're not man enough...


----------



## Serene Grace (Aug 3, 2018)

WorldsStrongest said:


> hes just woefully underestimated around here


----------



## Mindovin (Aug 4, 2018)

Speedyamell said:


> Her* base* punch is nuke/town level..frs is not.
> An exhausted punch from her da
> maged kaguya. A3 is not surviving a healthy punch..not to talk of a byakugo amped one


A3 Mountain to Large Island Level 
Kaguya is Planet Level 
With this reply you are admitting A3>>>>>Sakura and damaging Kaguya is outlier.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Aug 4, 2018)

The 3rd wins obviously.

Hell Stab is the perfect technique against Byakugo users as it splits them apart like a chainsaw through butter and Sakura isn't hitting him when FRS couldn't - twice - in succession - with no knowledge on it and starting in base after the FRS was thrown.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## King1 (Aug 4, 2018)

Speedyamell said:


> Literally the same thing as gaara physically reacting to an approaching momoshiki,she was able to react to an approaching kaguya


Exactly, gaara was able to react to momoshiki's attack,does that mean he is as fast as momoshili? Hell he is not even as fast as lee, but saskura being able to react to kaguya flying upwards towards her means she can keep up with god tier speed yeah? Your double standard is showing well as always


Speedyamell said:


> Her* base* punch is nuke/town level..frs is not.



What prompted you to say such things, am really curious, is it that you love sakura so much that you exaggerate everything she does or you really don't know what you are talking about? At the beginning i thought maybe you were confused but now am getting the impression that you believe in everything you've posted and it is cringe worthy. So you are telling me sakura's punch can destroy konoha? Why didn't her base punch kill shin? Naruto throws FRS at shin he will DIE


----------



## Alita (Aug 4, 2018)

Sakura still isn't on the same level as A3 in overall stats yet imo. A3 wins mid diff at most.


----------



## Speedyamell (Aug 4, 2018)

Mindovin said:


> A3 Mountain to Large Island Level
> Kaguya is Planet Level
> With this reply you are admitting A3>>>>>Sakura and damaging Kaguya is outlier.


Are you saying A3 destroyed an island? Or am i seeing things?

Lol. you really don't know anything.
Sakura's punch is nuke level in* base* she's even much stronger than that with byakugo.

And you're really sleepy if you are comparing Ay to sakura in terms of strength


----------



## Speedyamell (Aug 4, 2018)

King1 said:


> Exactly, gaara was able to react to momoshiki's attack,does that mean he is as fast as momoshili? Hell he is not even as fast as lee, but saskura being able to react to kaguya flying upwards towards her means she can keep up with god tier speed yeah? Your double standard is showing well as always


Don't you understand english??
Gaara being able to physically react to momoshiki means he can physically react to those levels of speed.
not that he can move as fast as momoshiki
Learn to understand posts before you jump to reply.
And if gaara can physically react to & actually tag momoshiki,to say he won't be able to physically react & tag a much slower character would just be retarded.. Which is exactly what your doing with sakura here



> What prompted you to say such things, am really curious, is it that you love sakura so much that you exaggerate everything she does or you really don't know what you are talking about? At the beginning i thought maybe you were confused but now am getting the impression that you believe in everything you've posted and it is cringe worthy. So you are telling me sakura's punch can destroy konoha? Why didn't her base punch kill shin? Naruto throws FRS at shin he will DIE


You really are clueless
Do you know what a nuke is?
Well go find out.
The punch sakura threw in the war is calced to be nuke level,which shouldn't be too hard to guess from first glance.
A nuke is not enough to destroy konoha.
And that was just sakura's base punch anyway.

Also go read the manga again.
Shin was not to be killed,he was to be captured & investigated..she even states this herself. sakura didn't aim to kill him with the punch.. Which anyone with common sense would know..
Sakura nuked the juubi clones in the war,deformed and put a hole in a juubling whose hide was believed to be strong enough to withstand the shockwave from the ten tail's bijudama,and that same hide completely no-sold sakura's pre-byakugo punch,which could shatter large boulders,one-shot giant summons,and kill just by grazing you.. Ontop of sakura breaking off one of kaguya's horns even tho she was exhausted at the time.
Tsunade's punching feats all pale in comparison & even she was able to bist madara's chest open with a punch.
If shin was intended to be killed,he would have been.


----------



## Speedyamell (Aug 4, 2018)

Alita54 said:


> Sakura still isn't on the same level as A3 in overall stats yet imo. A3 wins mid diff at most.


Yes they are in no way on the same level.
One was compared & competing with bm naruto & ems sasuke,and the other was being reacted to & fooled by fodder.


----------



## Mindovin (Aug 5, 2018)

Speedyamell said:


> Are you saying A3 destroyed an island? Or am i seeing things?
> 
> Lol. you really don't know anything.
> Sakura's punch is nuke level in* base* she's even much stronger than that with byakugo.
> ...


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Aug 5, 2018)

Ohs I hope in bed for a day and miss everything...


----------



## Speedyamell (Aug 6, 2018)

Mindovin said:


>


Lol.. What point are you trying to make here?..


----------



## Marvel (Oct 8, 2018)

A4 demolishes here...he's too fast for Sakura to react too let alone tag and on top of that every attack from him has cutting power and can lob off limbs


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Oct 8, 2018)

A3 cuts her into pieces and serves her as Sushi for Dinner.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Oct 8, 2018)

Oh look

The raikage impregnated the bitch a month ago and hes impregnating her now

Nothing has changed

She cant hurt him, she cant react to him, she cant take a hit from him

Low-mid diff


----------



## JuicyG (Oct 8, 2018)

_Sakura Hiden_, she single-handedly defeated an Anbu captain, who was enhanced by a Version 2 jinchūriki cloak.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Oct 8, 2018)

JuicyG said:


> _Sakura Hiden_, she single-handedly defeated an Anbu captain


Who is literal fodder


JuicyG said:


> who was enhanced by a Version 2 jinchūriki cloak.


Of which Biju?

How many tails?

Regardless all that means is she is on par with a V2 Jin in power...Which is nothing compared to a guy who wrestled with full fucking Gyuki for days on end...

Gyuki himself doesnt even think he can HURT A3 ffs

Sakura isnt doing dick here

"ANBU level V2 Jin" be damned


----------



## JuicyG (Oct 8, 2018)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Who is literal fodder
> 
> Of which Biju?
> 
> ...



She tanked a Bijuudama from an Anbu captain, whose capabilities were enhanced by a Version 2 jinchūriki cloak


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Oct 8, 2018)

JuicyG said:


> She tanked a Bijuudama from an Anbu captain, whose capabilities were enhanced by a Version 2 jinchūriki cloak




So its not impressive at all compared to what A3 has done?

Nor does it help her against Nukite which damaged A3 where GYUKIS TBB couldnt?

Good talk


----------



## JuicyG (Oct 8, 2018)

WorldsStrongest said:


> So its not impressive at all compared to what A3 has done?
> 
> Nor does it help her against Nukite which damaged A3 where GYUKIS TBB couldnt?
> 
> Good talk



Cliff-notes suggest that the anbu captian "Kido", used hair samples/skin samples from Naruto to get his own cloak. He was able to manifest a cloak that had.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Oct 8, 2018)

JuicyG said:


> Cliff-notes suggest that the anbu captian "Kido", used hair samples/skin samples from Naruto to get his own cloak. He was able to manifest a cloak that had.


Its outright stated in the novel he took a drug to do it, and is verbatim, "Nowhere near as strong as a Jinchuriki OR A TAILED BEAST"

And hes ANBU fodder in base as well...

Either way...Not something to write home about.

A3 Dicked down full Gyuki...Quite often...He still shits.


----------



## sabre320 (Oct 8, 2018)

JuicyG said:


> She tanked a Bijuudama from an Anbu captain, whose capabilities were enhanced by a Version 2 jinchūriki cloak


Try not to be dishonest....she only tanked the traveling force of the bijudama and even then it was a glancing blow not full on , she never tanked the blast[bijudamas main power] .....also the v2 jins cloak was stated to be much weaker then a real bijuus or jins and  was far weaker then the kyuubis....while the third tanked a Frs powered by kuramas kcm cloak when the thirds defense is the direct weakness to fuuton with frs being the strongest fuuton...so try again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JuicyG (Oct 8, 2018)

sabre320 said:


> Try not to be dishonest....she only tanked the traveling force of the bijudama and even then it was a glancing blow not full on , she never tanked the blast[bijudamas main power] .....also the v2 jins cloak was stated to be much weaker then a real bijuus or jins and  was far weaker then the kyuubis....while the third tanked a Frs powered by kuramas kcm cloak when the thirds defense is the direct weakness to fuuton with frs being the strongest fuuton...so try again.



Would be a lot easier if you just post the page scan. Rather than insuating I have reason to be 'dishonest' about a character I don't like from a childrens manga


----------



## Bonly (Oct 8, 2018)

Sakura likely has enough chakra stored up to kill the Sandaime in one hit but if not she'd have enough to end him in a few hits


----------



## Skaddix (Oct 8, 2018)

Can she even land a hit I doubt it? Naruto needed extrasensory abilities to do his check...and I am dubious on a single punch from Sakura being stronger then a KSM RASENSHURIKEN.


----------



## Alita (Oct 8, 2018)

JuicyG said:


> _Sakura Hiden_, she single-handedly defeated an Anbu captain, who was enhanced by a Version 2 jinchūriki cloak.



The novels are non cannon last I checked.


----------



## Skaddix (Oct 8, 2018)

Not to mention does that captain have feats against anyone besides Sakura?

I mean its hard to rate some random lab experiments power if they only have one fight. and ANBU Captain doesn't count for much.


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Oct 9, 2018)

Bonly said:


> Sakura likely has enough chakra stored up to kill the Sandaime in one hit...


thats just not how it works...


----------



## Gohara (Oct 9, 2018)

The third raikage wins that match up being on par with one of the highest ranking bijuus characters is superior portrayal to being superior to the average legendary sannins character.


----------



## Hina uzumaki (Jun 19, 2019)

Speedyamell said:


> So..lemme see...sakura can react to and damage kaguya but its A3 speed and durability that will give her problems
> 
> 
> OT: sakura has physically reacted to kaguya,who's very much faster than A3,the faster A4's linear attack were reacted to by ms precog. A dozen ms precogs didn't help against sakura's linear attack.
> ...


The raikage is too fast for sakura to react to... P.S.. Kaguya's chakra arms are not SUPERFAST in speed but they are SUPERFAST in ABSORBING... That is what Naruto meant in them being SUPERFAST


----------



## PrimeRichard (Jun 19, 2019)

A3 midd diff. He's faster than sakura, He's durable and his DC can put sakura down.
Dude is physically stronger and can also outlast sakura


----------

